# Highlights Of The Year



## BUllseye1 (Oct 16, 2005)

What Are Your Highlights This Year? I Caught Walleye And White Bass For The 1st Time/ Caught A 5# Largemouth/ 7#Sheepshead/9# Catfish/ And A 12# Carp. Oh Yeah, and Fly Fished for the First Time. Still Haven't Nailed A Steelhead, But There's Still Time, Right? So What Are Yours?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Getting Alot of great fish out of the Tri-lakes and seeing most of them swim off knowing their doin it on their own!


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Landing a 10# sheep head on a 5' ultra light with 4# test. Damn thing ran me out of line 2 or 3 times. Going 10 for 12 on steelies the afternoon before Thanksgiving. Catching a bullfrog on a spinner bait was weird. It literally jumped all over it.

I can't forget the Lake Ontario salmon charter. Two days of fishing and brotherhood. Something gratifying about cooking fish over an open fire just hours after landing them. Here's a pic of day one. Kings, Steelhead, Browns all made for a very good day indeed.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

probably the best thing that happened to me this year were i started froggin and caught my biggest bass so far probably around 4# not huge but better the a 4 incher

also caught my biggest catfish a 27 inch channal cat don't know how big it was but i guess around 7# may be 

and last but not lest stumbled across a area that you can catch channals any were from 16-20 inchs one right after another(really fun on 6# test) . almost lost my rod ding it too i had a shunk sneek up behind me and i didn't want to get sprayed next thing i knew my rod was heading towards the water.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

made some great friends and broke even in the tournaments I fished. I caught a few 5+lbers, caught some great sheephead...got my PB walleye with exexec, came in 3rd in a wed. nighter at portage with Parmabass lots of great memories for sure


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

After fishing for 3 hours without a bite made a move and landed 7 walleye in an hour. Unfortunately had a house full of people (wifes family) waiting for me so had to leave with the bite on. That and getting my new boat. Also got to meet and fish with Big Daddy and Jig.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that was another memorable day was walleye fishing on WB with JIG...those WB eye taste so good, much better than from other lakes. i think it's that natural breeding. just thinking of them makes my mouth water!


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Fishing with TXTransplant at Presque Isle for the first time. This was a slow day on Presque.










Plus, I fished my first OGF outing at Presque Isle and met some of the great members of this site that weekend! DaleM, remember those bar maids at the El Patio!!!  I probably ice fished more that winter than I ever have before and met some great people in the process like DaleM and Crooked Stripe.

That Spring, I fly-fished for the first time during opening day in Pennsylvania with my father-in-law and had a blast. I'll never fish for those stocked trout without my fly rod. I also had the privledge of watching my daughter catch her first crappie. What an evening that was.










Also did a lot of Spring steelhead fishing with archman. He and I have become good friends when it comes to fishing and this year we made a lot of trips together. Its nice to be friends with a fellow fisherman who loves to fish as much as he does. Just ask his girlfriend, right Joel!  










Archman also took me to my first trip to the Maumee River for its renowned Walleye run where he schooled me again. What a site that river was that day! I plan on doing that again in 2006 with catching a few walleye as well! I also did some night fishing off of Edgewater for the first time, again with archman, where I was schooled again. This time it was Joel and his girlfriend Katie who both caught Fish Ohio walleye. 

Had a few trips to Lake Erie for walleye and perch. No slammers but I did see my friend catch his first and largest catfish ever.










That was amazing to witness and I was glad to get a photo of it that day for him.

Another first was fishing the "big pond" for the first time for flounder.










That was a lot of fun! I already have a trip set up for next year. Possibly going after some Blues as well! 

This fall I also caught my largest redear to date. I was at Mogodore where this brute was caught and you would have thought it was a bass for the amont of "air" it was getting. 










That fish was a great fight on light tackle. I would love to pull a couple dozen of those through the ice! 

I had planty of firsts this year that made for some great memories!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

Pymybob I also enjoyed our outing. Didn't get to fish as much as I would have liked but did a good job keeping fish stocked ahead in the freezer for tasty meals when ever we wanted. I am appreciative to be a part of you great year. Hopefully we can find some larger ones than last outing. We will do it again. John


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks Bob, I've enjoyed getting to fish with you, too. The best part about fishing with Pymybob is that he always lets you catch more fish than him. It's great  Just kidding, but you knew I had to get that one in there. 

Steelhead and walleye fishing were kind of slow this year, but the highlights of my year were with some of the people I fished with on here. Hardwaterfan and Pymybob broke me in on this thing you guys call ice fishing  I caught my first fish through the ice with George. It was a stocked rainbow trout on Shadow Lake. And then I got spoiled fishing with Txtransplant at Presque Isle. I'm definitely looking forward to going back there.

I enjoyed crappie fishing on West Branch with Parrothead Jim. He was nice enough to let me tag along a bunch of times and catch some MONSTER crappie. I can't wait until that heats up again, too.

The trip to the Maumee with Pymybob was a good time. I especially liked the look on his face when we're wading in water up to our chest and his phone starts ringing that's in his vest. Sorry about that, Bob.









I went out with Fish Tale and we SLAMMED the perch. The thing that made the day great was that everyone on the radio kept saying how slow it was the whole day, and how they couldn't get anything going. It was basically up and down the whole time we were out there. 









I bought my kayak after using Cheesehead Cory's a bunch of times. I got it in September, so only had about a month to use it before steelhead season started. But it sure is a blast taking it to places where many boats can't go. My biggest fish in it was a 4.5 lb bass.

I had another great trip to the Niagra with Katie. Captain Vince Pierleoni put us on some real nice Kings again.









Exploring some of the rivers with KSUflash for steelhead spots has been great. I've found some new spots that I would have never found if it wasn't for him. He's definitely determined, that's for sure. It's always more fun to find new spots, techniques, share fishing reports, etc. when you can do it with guys like Flash and Pymybob. 









And if I had to remember just one moment, it would be what happened with Tightline a few weeks ago while steelheading. I'll never forget how that steelhead broke Dan off, swam around for a few minutes with my lighted float still attached to it, and then flies out of the water and beaches itself right between us.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

My highlight has been my 22 1/2" Saugeye. Also discovering how to fish for crappies at night!!!

Cant forget about my accidental I think 4lbs bass too.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

this years high lights in a nut shell, caught my first steelhead the first day i tryed then 3 times a week only caught 2 more, caught my biggest smallmouth in the river at 4 pounds, went to piedmont for the first time had a blast, caught alot of perch there, and an 8 pound channel off land, caught my first catfish on a lure, caught a saugeye going for perch, catching limits of white bass off the piers, man 05 was my best fishing year, o yea and landed a nice 5 and half pound large mouth at hinkley on a strike king series 3 shallow runner, which is by far the best lure i ever used


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Highlights have to include taking others out to watch them catch fish. Wife and daughter both caught nice fish on artificial bait for the first time this summer. I enjoyed fighting a huge Bass that eventually jumped (for the second time) and spit it's way to freedom. When i was a kid I probably would have been ticked off that the fish got away. That day, I enjoyed the adventure. Most spectacular highlight was seeing a Blad Eagle hover, silently hover while looking down the whole time, then diving, splash, catching dinner and eating up in a tree. Those birds rule fishing. They make us look silly by comparison as fisherman. They cover so much area effortlessly. They see fish on top of the water that are gone by the time we boat over to them. People my age never thought we would ever see those birds. I have seen three together this summer. Two adults, one immature. Highlights include the time I had snags on top of snags, engaging up to 6 lines, anchors and the boat circling itself. I am thinking that was a lowlight, but memorable just the same. I described that time here just after it happened. If you were watching, after 20 minutes or so you might ask what the hell is that person doing? This could be a TV show, "Incredable Recoveries for Favorite Lures". Or just a good thread for a long winter.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Highlight for me this year.........

8lb 32in pike out of the Tuscarawas River
7 1/2 lb largemouth
14 in. river crappie
personal best flathead 10lb.
first rainbow trout
personal best smallmouth 3 1/2 lbs.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I had a ton of great times this Year. It's my first year on ogf and I have met a few guys from the site and they have all be really nice guys. I have caught a ton of fish over the summer and had a blast on my charter boat trip with Capt. Randy. I have caught the most perch that I ever have from eire and a few nice eyes this year to! I have had a great year so far and with ice fishing just now starting I am lookinf forward to a lot more fun.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It was a great year! Got to meet alot of great people form this site! Got the boat out a record amount of times, thanks to fishing the Wednesday nighters on Portage with Johnboy definately alot of good memories there! Made some money in tournaments this year, that's not a bad thing. Lost a big Walleye while Perch fishing(LOL), that one still hurts JB. Back to back days on Erie with Cheesehead Cory limiting out on Perch in just over an hour both days. And I'm looking forward to losing my ice virginity this Winter also!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

jeff, just a matter of time....like say 6 days and the cherry will be popped.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Pymybob, I hope you'll make the trip to Presque again. WE are planning the next one right now. If we get enough early ice I'll be there several times this year. We did have a blast that's for sure. Since then I am now stocked for the ice season far more than I need to be. 
High lights for me was getting well after time in the hospital early this year, losing my Mother in law, breaking my jaw and having it fixed and tearing my shoulder loose. (surgery planned early next year) 
Right now I'm well, feel great and healthy. Stopped smoking in Febuary after 40 years, best thing I ever did. Looking forward to a lot of ice time and some great friendship with the people I have met here. Catching fish is just a bonus. I guess you can say my highlights are just starting!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

your mother in-law dying was a highlight?


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

For me its catching two mirror carp of 23lb and 21lb from 
two local waters.The 23lb was one of my first fish caught
this year,caught it one night in a nasty sleet storm while
fishing good old North Res.Its likely the largest mirror from 
the lake in at least the last 20+years.It was definatly a
prize from this water,which is not what it use to be  

Catching a new PB grass carp of 41lb+ was pretty 
cool as well.I have caught hundreds of grass carp 
but never one this large,so I figured it was time!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Johnboy, that one almost caused me to fall off the chair!  I guess highlight was wrong. Just another item that made this a very very long year! It can only get better and so far it has!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I was a little disappointed that I only launched the Lund 84 times, below my average, but ,I did catch my best Musky to date from West Branch. It was a good year for Walleyes at Mosquito and Muskies at West Branch and Milton. I spent time on the water with my brother and friends.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Dale..i was wondering if you were just that pessimistic... lure...once again, thats a great fish and you have put the time if for the reward!


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Lots of highlights this year...Getting advice from so many of you here on the site made my year the most fun I've ever had as a fisherman. Got to meet Leeabu and picked up a half dozen of his spinnerbaits (great SB's, Larry!), met Jim and the gang at Falls Outdoor Sports (welcome as sponsors...and way to go Big Daddy) and am planning my new equipment list as we speak for Santa - assuming I've been a good boy  

Seriously, thanks to so many of you for your unselfish advice on fishing our local lakes. I'm looking forward to hearing about members' hardwater adventures  

Bob


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Highlights- finding OGF and meeting folk around Ohio, starting to figure out the local lakes and continuing to get schooled by my fishing partners!


----------



## Sir Gallon Hat (Sep 1, 2005)

-Catching 22 gills, 4 crappies, and 2 LM on a little lake in Hocking county that rekindled my love for fishing after 25 years.

-First year of steelheading. Caught 2 rainbow & 7 steelies, 3 of which were over '26. Also catching one of them on one of my first homemade hair jigs. I swear, no brain damage I've ever self-inflicted was ever as fun as catching steelhead. Not even close. And hey, the year's still not over!

-A 26lb channel cat out of the most unlikely pond imaginable(largest fish I've ever caught)

-Crotch-deep in a silt hole with only a tiny root to save my life, 
while being circled by two big, angry beavers.

-Walking up to a white river sturgeon in utter disbelief as it swam there, indifferent to me as a deaf mute to a telephone. 

-Finding a common interest with my dad, reconciling, and spending more time with him than I have at any other time in my life.


----------



## Erterbass (Jul 4, 2005)

Sir Gallon Hat said:


> -Finding a common interest with my dad, reconciling, and spending more time with him than I have at any other time in my life.


And some people say fishing has no socially redeeming value  Congrats on making a new life for you and your dad...

Bob


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Fishing at Erie, Portage, the trips with the Reel couple, and meeting JohnBoy.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Bill, you were a great mentor this year, couldn't have done the things with out a little encouragement. we have to make another trip next year... maybe to milton. Thanks goes out to austin and corey also...thanks guys


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably my biggest was buying my new boat....a real boat! Taking my 5 yr old out and fishing for his first smallie (3 that day at Berlin!!), his first flathead down at the Ohio river, and fishing with him every 2 to 4 days for most of the nice weather. Late in the year, I'd have to say this website and all the great people on it. By the end of next year, I want to have met at least 100 of you all in person. Hmmm, only 96 of you to go! By the way, met an OGF member in the parking lot of Mog and didn't catch your name. If you hear me, let me know who you are, otherwise I have to change my number to 97! ha ha Anyhow, even though we took a pay cut at work, the company is still owned by us employees (supposedly!?) and I do have a job. I'm sure there are others that I'll think of, but probably 10 minutes after I send this through! Seen quite a few excellent ones so far.


----------



## vkutsch (Oct 28, 2005)

My first full season of fishing after moving to Ohio (Kent) was the most successful ever- Highlights included: Most bass ever (including a few 5#'ers, one out of the Cuyahoga right in Kent!) Also catching 2 0f 3 new species I targeted, Northerns (1 7# and a few 4#s'), and Steelhead (Muskies still eluded me).
Finding OGF was a big bonus, and hopefully I'll meet some of you guys next year.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

I couldn't pick just one so here are a couple...

Buying a new stratos after graduating from college this past fall. It was a present to myself for surviving college...and getting a job. 

Spring break trip to the Keys(Islamorada) with 2 of my best friends to do nothing but fish for a week. We caught so many yellowtail and hog snapper, grouper, sharks, ect...and ate lots of them too!

Fishing Kentucky and Barkley in October on the new boat with my buddy. Caught tons of fish...and on the last day of the midwest classic...landing a 6.13 pounder after calling for the net and him refusing to get it cause he was sick of getting the net. (I had previously called for the net on fish that didn't even keep) He finally got the net when the fish jumped next to the boat! That fish later got 3rd big bass and $600. Almost lost her! Later in the day we ended up swinging at eachother. haha Life lesson - dont spend a whole week within 20 feet of your fishing partner.

Fishing with my dad when he caught two 6 pound largemouth on back to back casts.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Selling my new Stratos to fishn4five- which allowed me to compete in my first semi-pro events with ease knowing I had no boat payment!

Watching a 20lb bag come to the scales at the lado championship:
http://www.dobass.com/lado2005champ/champ05.html

My youngest son casted-hooked-and landed his first bass completely solo.

Catching a near 25lb-5 fish sack in middle November on NE Ohio public waters.

Running 2hours in 8ft. waves to catch a limit of smallies during the Everstart Erie- in fishn4five's new boat!

Returning to bass angler's in this region what they create by way of their sportsmanship,comraderie and entry fees.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

dobass ladue series
third in spring open
second in summer open

catching my first limit at the championship and hooking myself in the back of the head with a dt16 treble hook with still two hours left to fish. the fish were on so i kept fishing! went straight to the ER after weigh in. wish i would've got a pic of it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

that brings another highlight back...4th and big bass in the spring open after "getting rid of my enemies" from the season before...ended up being my biggest bass of the year. also won back to back ice titles at mogadore. and ended up geting a total of 5 big fish checks this year


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

now it all makes sense. thought you looked familiar!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

That is I...


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Nip - good thing you didnt have a boat payment.

And good thing you weren't planning on living off your winnings...

or else that boat would have been repo'd and you'd be a lot skinner.


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Didnt get out as much as I wanted but it always seems that way
I think my highlight of the year was taking my kids on their first weekend presque isle trip
they are still talking about it and are ready to go again


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I guess I should chime in here. I am greatfull to have fished enough to have enough fish in the freezer to have a meal anytime we wanted. The largest fish caught was just a month or so ago when fishing for perch on a cold windy day just off the bottom and picked up 12 of the largest crappie I have ever seen on Mogadore. The second thing was comming in second place in a AMA fly in with a modified trainer that took the big prizes away from all the seasoned flyers. There are a couple that still don't speak to me.   
Now fishing the hardwater and having the time of my life. Thanks for listening.
Jonn


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

I didn't have anything to note here but the year ain't over! Maybe during the muzzler season????????


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

For the most satisfaction Ihad fishing this year, this one says it all:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=6767&sort=1&cat=500&page=5

From Bubbahunter's Fishing For Friends outing at Grand Lake State Park back in June. Seeing the smiles on kids' faces when they're catchin' is great. Can't wait until next year!

Didn't get to fish much this Spring, as I was rehabbing from 4th knee surgery. Working pretty good now. Caught some nice cats but not a big as we usually get, biggest was 22-lbs. Did manage to C&R some nice 'eyes and a beautiful smallie from the GMR as well. 

Seems like my next and most immediate hilite will be the early passing of these 2 kidney stones that showed up Saturday night. My wife about had to pick me up off the floor of TriCounty Mall. Says I'll do anything to get out of shopping.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Kidney stones!!!..........AAAARRRRGGGGHHHH!!!

I've been there about five times!  Five times too many!!

Man, I hope to God you are free of them by now!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

...completely took my mind off of the thread topic!! 

Wow, good topic and responses.  

For me, my highlights have to include all of the great OGF things I have enjoyed working on with the rest of the staff here, its great getting to better know all of them. They are a good bunch of guys.
Right up there too is the enjoyment of meeting more of you members all the time, and getting pms from you guys asking what you can do to get more involved- just got another one this week.

But I'm surprised noone has listed our Crappie Tournament this past spring!! 
It ranked right up there for me as something I will definitely do again this spring...no, really. If I am going to fish in brutal weather I want to do it with you guys.
Glutton for punishment that I am, I would do that again. Thats the kind of thing that lets you know you are alive!  

I didn't get too much fishing done this year, but it was nice to get out with some of you who invited me to join you. Thanks again. 
And a big thank-you to JIG for helping me to learn more about my "home lake".


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im not sayin Im the sharpest tool in the shed but I do enjoy helpin ANY Ogf member that is willin to listen!  Its the least I can do bein that alot of what I know comes from this site. For that I thank you OGF for makin my year! You guys put alot of time and heart into what you do and it shows!


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

Caught my biggest cat this year which was a 18 lber. I caught it while trolling a hot-n-tot. Maybe this year I really should get into cattin, I would love to get a 20-30lber! Hooked something giant at wb that broke me off too. I had 10lb test so my guess is a big muskie or striper??


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

got my first muskie,atleast i landed it.i've had plenty on but have never fully landed one in the boat.it was at west branch back in old jay lake,got it on my little rapala jointed shadrap right up by the boat, as soon as my bait came out of the water the muskie came up and took it,scared the s#** out of me  .i got some of my biggest smallies this year and my dad got his biggest.i got my biggest lmbass ive ever got at milton this year,was 4 3/4 lbs.my dad got his biggest crappie at wb,was 15in. caught and released it.had my biggest bass on at nimi in november,right out from the launch on the south side by christman road, my dad went up to go get the trailer cause we were about to leave, i decided to make a couple of casts,casting a rat-l-trap and we were getting the better sized bass with them that day,i made one cast back in there and bang,i had him on,at first i thought i had snagged a carp but it was actually a bass.i got him up to the boat and im guessing he was around 6-6 1/2 pounds,he made a run right by the boat when i was trying to get him up and the fish actually broke the bass snap.boy that really pissed me off  ,but atleast i got to see it.got my biggest shellcracker and biggest bluegill this year too,both 9 1/4 inches, at a local strip pit.also got my first bullhead this year, was about 3 pounds,boy those things are ugly with their little beady eyes.but really the hightlight of this year was just getting out,even though we got out about 65 times.ya gotta cheerish the times ya get out cause ya never know if it will be your last.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2005)

fishing with my girlfriend


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

I'd say mine is finally catching a walleye over 10 lbs..... i must of caught @ least 12 to 15 last year(2004) that were all around 9lbs..... feels good to break that barrier!

Meeting 3 new fishing buddies..Steelineyes, Peirless, and ChrisLund, and having a great time with them and some great fishing too! man we killed alot of beer this year!


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

I caught my first steelhead this year. First time out hooked up with four and couldn't get any in but was still a blast for first time. The 2 biggest being 9+ pound steelies. I caught my first pike this year and then proceeded to catch two 9lb+ 30inch+ pike. I caught my first catfish channel and bullhead. The biggest a 10 pound channel. I caught my first brown trout in Pa and we ended up catching our limit first time out in the rivers. I caught my first and only carp this year it was prolly like 5 pounds. I caught my first muskie in my waders at mogadore but she was only like 7 inches but it counts  .I caught easily over 100 bass this year biggest being about 4 and half pounds. I caught my first rock bass in ohio. I caught my first fish through the ice. I caught 8 gills the biggest being over 2 pounds on the ice. I really wore out my waders this year and bought a boat at the end of the year. All around amazing year for me i did spend a lot of my fishing trips partying but i have mellowed out alot and have stayed sober for the last 6 months or so of fishing trips. I have noticed i miss a lot less fish sober.  I fished right around 4-5 days a week all year. I learned a lot and this site has helped me alot i would like to thank everybody for the great info. I am only 22 right now and have only been a serious angler for a couple of years but hopefully in a few years i will have some info to pass on also.


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

Fished a lot this summer and caught some big cats. Top three are 23lb flathead, 32lb flathead, and a 35lb flathead out of the GMR. Fished for chanels at the knightsbridge dam the day after the first big snow and caught 3. Biggest was just under 5lbs. During the white bass run in the GMR caught over 500 in two weeks, all released of course. Biggest was about 6lbs.
Hopefully this wont be it for the year, my dad and i are trying to go one last time when it gets warmer.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I had caught steelhead in the rivers but never on Erie. Thanks to the help of freyedknot, I caught this beauty while trolling 23 miles out of Cleveland. Thanks for the help Van.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

my highlights for the year..................just learning to fish for flatheads , then catching my personal best 15 lbs 1 oz. catching 12 fish ohio channel cats in one year and most of all spending alot of time with my wife Renee and my buddy Chuck (catfish hunter) watching Renee catch 3 smallies between 18 - 18 1/2 inches long in one evening on the tuscarawas river. also seeing her catch her personal best flattie at 9 lbs 6 oz. surviving a life threatening illness in september and getting back out and fishing this year and proving the doctors wrong, ( they thought id be laid up alot longer). which i couldnt have done with out the support of catfish hunter and my wife and dad. Thanks Guys for Babysitting my Butt !!!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Fishing more this year with my dad than I ever have....Meeting one of my new best friends in TCBA and Catwomen and fishing with old friends as well..This year was one of my most favorite years to fish....Catching 10+ Cats over 20lbs this summer...Catching the biggest Saugeye in my life 21inches...Going to Erie for my first time ever...
And just all the times floating with my friend Anthony catching numerous fish...

Now its time to HIT THE ICE!!!


----------

